# Track or single chainset



## Dave5N (29 May 2008)

Hello, me again.

I also need a chainset - ideally 144BCD 5 arm.

Crank length - anything, but must be straight cranks as I will shorten them.


----------



## Amanda P (29 May 2008)

Hello, me again too.

This any good? I think it's 120mm BCD, but it does have five arms and a 46 tooth ring. The space for an outer ring is currently occupied by a black alloy protection ring thingy. Square taper fitting, 175 mm cranks I think, and they're straight at their ends.


----------



## Dave5N (30 May 2008)

Hi UP,

Looks perfect IF I can get a 41 or at a pinch a 42 tooth ring.

46 is well over the restriction.


----------



## Amanda P (30 May 2008)

I'll have a dig through the workshop later on. I might have a 42 toother somewhre.

Bonj will be along in a minute to say you can't have a square-taper fitting chainset. Must be splined. And hollow. And carbon. And have four arms. And have been invented within the last five minutes... Or something else that won't fit your bike!

Meanwhile, I'm curious. What are you building with it?


----------

